# Any Proper Divers On Here?



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

if so can you tell us what is the highlighted 20 mins for on a lot of dive bezels?

just intriqued...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If it's what I think it is, I've never managed to last that long







~ ask the missus


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mel said:


> If it's what I think it is, I've never managed to last that long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Mel


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i meant deep sea diving not m**f diving..................


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

any one know or are we all desk divers?..................................


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a typical decompression stop length.....

Or to time a duration at a certain depth, ie you wouldnt want to stay more than say, 30M for longer than the 20 mins because then you would need to have a deco stop for X mins at X depth, depending on your dive profile.....

Its pretty meaningless really,







Real divers use computers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I found this on a web page......This is bollox.......










Just gos to show how much mis-information is out there...



> Q. What is the purpose of the rotating bezel on the watch?
> 
> A. Rotating bezel on the watch serves as a reference point. Mostly divers use bezels with 0-60 minute scale. At the beginning of the dive, you align the "0" point or a triangle of the bezel to the minute hand. As the dive progresses minute hand will show duration of the dive along the number scale on the bezel.* Because the diver's air tanks hold 15-20 minute of air this amount of time is usually marked off in a different color form the rest of the scale.* Today's sport watch bezels are uni-directional - counterclockwise only. That's done with diver's safety in mind, so if the bezel is accidentally bumped during the dive it will show less air time than it actually is. Watches that are used by pilots or with other gradation, like 24 hours, normally made to rotate in either direction for convenience. Scale from 1-24 is used on watches with a 24 hour second time zone hand, thus the bezel can track a third time zone.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks jason


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mel said:


> If it's what I think it is, I've never managed to last that long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know where I can get a replacement bezel with a 1min 20sec red section?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grey said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > If it's what I think it is, I've never managed to last that long
> ...


No need, stick this photo on the wall above your bed, it`ll slow you down







:lol:


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


Ooooh! A Yorkshire Lass, wi' curlers too; more the G-Shock type.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > If it's what I think it is, I've never managed to last that long
> ...


twice?????


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


Can't remember







. An alarm would help.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

the amount of water i went through yesterday on my motorbike,bloody scary

[so deep it went over the top of my boots] totaly soaked head to toe,very cold in july..







...









probaly qualifies me as a diver anyway

stangely i was wearing my traser unterwasser some irony here?........


----------

